# Super Bowl



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

Being from Boston I am a big New England Patriots fan. Needless to say I was pi**ed that I couldn't watch the AFC championship game this morning as I only get Fox Sports and Balls Channel it wasn't on either. Now it looks like I may not get to watch them in the Super Bowl in two weeks and that really ticks me off. What are the Super Bowl viewing options here in the Philippines?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

If you're not too far out in the boonies there, ya might check with any local sports bars in the area to see if they are going to show it.
There are loads of sports bars in Angeles and Subic if you want to drive to see it. But then, many of those sports bars cater to Australians so you would need to check in advance to be sure there too.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

If you have good internet, Kodi (formerly XBMC). It's available in most every operating system (windows, mac, android etc)

Use your "Google Fu" and you'll easily find some tutorials on setting it up. We have it on every type of device that we own and it works really well.

Well, except in the Bundok. 

There's a ton of websites that offer flash live broadcasts. Again, for sports try searching, "VIP Box American Football .EU" will give you some good results.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

There are a few Pay Per View options for the Super Bowl in the Philippines...I saw them advertised on SKY Cable but I am not sure of the cost. I'll watch for more info and post it here if I find anything...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Online TV*



UltraFJ40 said:


> If you have good internet, Kodi (formerly XBMC). It's available in most every operating system (windows, mac, android etc)
> 
> Use your "Google Fu" and you'll easily find some tutorials on setting it up. We have it on every type of device that we own and it works really well.
> 
> ...


I'm with UltraFj40, I use online TV to watch movies and shows, trouble is finding the right ones, some are blocked from streaming overseas, I use Vettle.com for movies and shows, it also can be used from your cell phone, posting video's or live streaming. 

I used a similar online TV stream like "Kodi" so I'm gonna check that out, basically it's people from around the world that are streaming live video's from their cell phones and computers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tutorial on how to install Kodi*



UltraFJ40 said:


> If you have good internet, Kodi (formerly XBMC). It's available in most every operating system (windows, mac, android etc)
> 
> Use your "Google Fu" and you'll easily find some tutorials on setting it up. We have it on every type of device that we own and it works really well.
> 
> ...


I found a real helpful tutorial on how to install Kodi, it's a process but this video is real helpful.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

McAlleyBoy, I will go out on a limb here and say that once Kodi is installed and running on a decent connection it will be one of those "wow" moments.

The kind of wow that you get the first time you see the Grand Canyon in person.

The best bet for repositories is super repo org.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I recommend that guy's tutorial as well. He is a little slow at times but it comes in handy when first becoming familiar with it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Wow*



UltraFJ40 said:


> McAlleyBoy, I will go out on a limb here and say that once Kodi is installed and running on a decent connection it will be one of those "wow" moments.
> 
> The kind of wow that you get the first time you see the Grand Canyon in person.
> 
> The best bet for repositories is super repo org.


I only wish this subject came up sooner, dang this is awesome.  I've never ran across anything this cool. It's a real helper to those of us that would like to watch Movies, shows, sports in HD format, excellent sound system but don't have cable or access to cable TV.

The YouTube video is a must for those of us that have never used this program it walks you through the installation and also how to unlock it's potential, without the Youtube video that's not possible. The YouTube video also shows you how to add channels and run them.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

1Channel, Docuhub, Discovery, Phoenix, Icefilms, WallStreet Journal Live, Al Jazeera (English), BBC World News Live are some of my favorites.

PopcornFlix + the kid's one also, Cartoon World, Cartoon HD, Kid's Place

Pinoy TV is also available in case you don't get enough of it already. 



*** Be very careful of Navi-X. While it is one of the best for viewing most anything you want (ie: live tv, movies, shows, sports), the "Adult viewing" area is easily accessible straight out of the box. You can use the controls to remove or hide that programming.

I know it's easy to access on the internet too but you may want to hide those streams if kids might be using it.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I hope you guys don't mind that I'm going to post again but here it goes anyway.

One of the best XBMC add ons ever was Mashup and using "Buzzys" channels & feeds for programming. Back towards the end of 2014, he stopped updating his links, so Mashup died. 

Luckily, Phoenix has replaced it using a very similar (if not the same format) and is now providing the source links. Install Phoenix and click on the Woody Icon, that'll take you to his links for live TV.

BBC, CNN, Discovery, Big10 network, Racing, Fox News & Sports, MTV, WGN Chicago, ESPN Networks, AMC and the list goes on and on.


*For those wondering, yes it is legal. They are currently working on a deal that would allow "Kodi" to be offered at the Google Play store. There are forked versions on Play but nothing official as of yet.


----------



## larryhouse (Jan 20, 2015)

*ASN channel*

Sky cable platinum package has ASN(All Sports Network) channel which shows american football(college and professional) games 24/7 from sept 1 to feb 1 every year. Good luck trying to find a hotel(staff) who 1) even knows if they have it and 2) does have it. I've watched the super bowl every year in select bars in cebu and manila. You MIGHT be able to find out which ones will carry it. Look for foreigner oriented bars in Ermita, Makati etc.

I'll be watching the superbowl in my cheap $20/night pension hotel in CDO this year. Why does this cheap pension have the platinum package(Parasat Cable in Bukidnon)??? The owner of the pension hotel is good friends with the owner of Parasat Cable...LOL How did I find this cheap pension hotel with ASN 2 years ago??? Just dumb luck. Welcome to the Philippines!


----------



## larryhouse (Jan 20, 2015)

*ASN channel*



mrbobo said:


> Being from Boston I am a big New England Patriots fan. Needless to say I was pi**ed that I couldn't watch the AFC championship game this morning as I only get Fox Sports and Balls Channel it wasn't on either. Now it looks like I may not get to watch them in the Super Bowl in two weeks and that really ticks me off. What are the Super Bowl viewing options here in the Philippines?


Sky cable platinum package has ASN(All Sports Network) channel which shows american football(college and professional) games 24/7 from sept 1 to feb 1 every year. Good luck trying to find a hotel(staff) who 1) even knows if they have it and 2) does have it. I've watched the super bowl every year in select bars in cebu and manila. You MIGHT be able to find out which ones will carry it. Look for foreigner oriented bars in Ermita, Makati etc.

I'll be watching the superbowl in my cheap $20/night pension hotel in CDO this year. Why does this cheap pension have the platinum package(Parasat Cable in Bukidnon)??? The owner of the pension hotel is good friends with the owner of Parasat Cable...LOL How did I find this cheap pension hotel with ASN 2 years ago??? Just dumb luck. Welcome to the Philippines!


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

mrbobo said:


> Being from Boston I am a big New England Patriots fan. Needless to say I was pi**ed that I couldn't watch the AFC championship game this morning as I only get Fox Sports and Balls Channel it wasn't on either. Now it looks like I may not get to watch them in the Super Bowl in two weeks and that really ticks me off. What are the Super Bowl viewing options here in the Philippines?


Well, when I was in Manila a few yrs ago working during the SB, I was told several bars around Makati show it and also the Hard Rock Café at Glorietta Mall complex in Makati had a SB party type thing going. However, I never made it. I THINK in past couple years they made a way to watch it on computer/on line, but not sure. 

Finally, being from Seattle area and Huge Hawks fan, gotta say GO HAWKS! Gonna be a good one I'm sure.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Well, when I was in Manila a few yrs ago working during the SB, I was told several bars around Makati show it and also the Hard Rock Café at Glorietta Mall complex in Makati had a SB party type thing going. However, I never made it. I THINK in past couple years they made a way to watch it on computer/on line, but not sure.
> 
> Finally, being from Seattle area and Huge Hawks fan, gotta say GO HAWKS! Gonna be a good one I'm sure.


Nickleback, that's a shame. From what I'm hearing stateside, the only team they're showing during the Super Bowl is the Patriots.

:second:


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

While y'all were sleeping I checked the Phoenix add-on under Woody then Woody's Channels and it has all of the Sky Networks available, including the 5 sports channels, the F1 and Sky Sports Channel.

Also Sky's Poker, Premier, Horror and Thriller channels.

I keep on this because it is genuinely a God send for anyone living or visiting away from their home country. I'll stop now.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Before I go thru the setup can this be used in the US?


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Yes it can. I watched The Big Bang Theory this afternoon. I'm currently in Florida


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

How does a person find these Phoenix or Kodi Add-Ons? Just Google them? Or is there a specific place to go to find either Kodi or Phoenix? Website URL. etc.?


----------



## mrbobo (Dec 11, 2014)

It looks like I may get to watch the Super Bowl after all. According to the Wikipedia link for Super Bowl XLIX the game will be broadcast here in the Philippines by TV5 (formerly known as ABC 5) and Aksyon TV. I think that these free channels are carried by most cable operators. Let's hope that Wikipedia is correct as they have both these channels listed under international broadcasters of the game. I will be rooted for the Patriots even if their balls are a little deflated!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> How does a person find these Phoenix or Kodi Add-Ons? Just Google them? Or is there a specific place to go to find either Kodi or Phoenix? Website URL. etc.?


The YouTube video I posted will get you complety set up.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Cebu Citizen said:


> How does a person find these Phoenix or Kodi Add-Ons? Just Google them? Or is there a specific place to go to find either Kodi or Phoenix? Website URL. etc.?


Although a video tutorial is best, I'll try to explain it as best I can. Kodi is a software designed to bring television/movie streaming links from the internet into one place (your Kodi software on your device). It can be found here: Downloads | Kodi

There's far too many options for one person or group of persons to collaborate and maintain it all so different groups "bundle" their interests and place them in a repository so others can download and use them. 

Let's go with Phoenix. It is written, collaborated and maintained into one add-on by a group. It is then placed on the internet available for download by anyone who wants to use it with their version of Kodi. 

Once Kodi is installed, you need to "add" the add-ons that you want. These are found in the repository. They contain the internet addresses of sites that host the viewing content.

The best place to go to find many if not all add-ons is superrepo.org (yes, super repository). Once you download the repository you can install add-ons individually since most of them wont be interesting to you anyway. For me, I didn't install but a fraction and I still have access to tens of thousands of shows, movies, news, radio and sports.

Think of it as Windows Media Center in the sense that it can play your homemade movies, music and pictures. It also makes it easy to find and watch (by having the internet addresses already cataloged) this stuff over the internet instead of having to physically have it on your hard drive or try to search for it on you tube or another site.

If it doesn't do what you want because of your internet connection or you just don't have the time, then it is easily uninstalled like any other program. 

*It does NOT leave a bunch of hidden crap behind on your computer like most other software.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I feel like I need to apologize to mrbobo for hijacking his thread. In retrospect I probably should have started a new one.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Doing a quick search on-line it says that it will be broadcast on Solar Sports starting at 0730.

Super Bowl Start Time | 2015 SuperBowl TV Times and XLIX Game Start Times


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks McCalley boy! I followed the video and yesterday watched American Sniper here in Guatemala. Good movie.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Solar News channel 9 in Luzon*



JShannon said:


> Doing a quick search on-line it says that it will be broadcast on Solar Sports starting at 0730.
> 
> Super Bowl Start Time | 2015 SuperBowl TV Times and XLIX Game Start Times


My favorite news channel channel 9, news is in english and shows are mainly in english, makes sense.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

It looks like NBC is allowing anyone with an iPad to watch the Super Bowl this year for free too.
You will probably still need to use a VPN to show that you are in the US, but this could work for folks with the bandwidth:

NBC to Stream Super Bowl XLIX on iPad and Mac for Free, No Cable Subscription Required - Mac Rumors


----------

